#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Арья-карандавьюха-сутра

## Andrei Besedin

....как это название переводится на русский?

----------


## Buural

На сколько я знаю, полное название сутры: Avalokitesvara-guna karanda-vyuha Sutra
Что условно можно перевести как "Шкатулка(сокровищница) наставлений Славного Авалокитешвары"
Или что-то в этом роде  :Confused:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

А можно подробнее? Что означает каждая часть? А то английский перевод звучит, как "The Exalted Sutra on the Array of Urns"...

----------


## Buural

Вообще-то вариантов много  :Smilie: ))))

*arya* - почтенный, благородный.
*guna* - качество, свойство; хорошее качество, достоинство, добродетель.
*karanda* - корзина или коробка из бамбука; меч; улей.
*vyuha* - рассуждение, умозаключение; распределение; разделение; меняющийся; движущийся; группа; делить на части;  составлять из частей, собирать по частям;  область; строение, структура; конструкция, устройство; форма, проявление; расположение, приведение в порядок, и т.д. и т.п.

А насчёт английских переводов, то встречал много разных. (Manifestation of Appearance; The Supernal Virtues of Avalokitesvara; и другие всякие)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На сколько я знаю, полное название сутры: Avalokitesvara-guna karanda-vyuha Sutra
> Что условно можно перевести как "Шкатулка(сокровищница) наставлений Славного Авалокитешвары"
> Или что-то в этом роде


Вообще-то в седьмом томе дергесской редакции Кангьюра есть такой вот текст:
arya-karanda-vyuha-nama-maha-yana-sutra

А еще есть
arya-ratna-karanda-vyuha-nama-maha-yana-sutra

А вот текста, связанного с Авалокитешварой по каталогу что-то не нашел, хотя по крайней мере дергесский каталог у меня вроде полный. Может у вас данные не полные?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На сколько я знаю, полное название сутры: Avalokitesvara-guna karanda-vyuha Sutra
> Что условно можно перевести как "Шкатулка(сокровищница) наставлений Славного Авалокитешвары"
> Или что-то в этом роде


Не укажите, где этот текст находится, а то сомнения грызут? Желательно хотя бы том. И хотя бы по дергесскому изданию .

Только что еще раз поискал по каталогу. Да вот что-то не нашел.

----------


## Buural

Я вообще-то не знаю где он находится.
Но вот несколько ссылок, может там что-нибудь найдёте:
http://probud.narod.ru/tibet/lhatotori.html
http://rchgi.spb.ru/Pr/vest5/17_Kharkova.pdf
http://www.roerich-museum.org/PRS/book5/prs5_7.pdf
http://psylib.org.ua/books/radha01/ref10.htm
http://psylib.org.ua/books/govin02/txt47.htm

Вот вроде бы её первод на английский:
http://www.e-sangha.com/alphone/1050.html

----------


## Buural

Вот ещё про текст:

"The Sanskrit text of the Karanda-vyuha is known in three versions: (i) the vulgate version in Nepalese manuscripts, (ii) the prose version in Gilgit manuscripts of the early seventh century, and (iii) the metrical version. The last version has been published in this edition from Nepalese manuscripts for the first time. It has been the basis of the Buddhist studies of B.H. Hodgson as early as 1828, and thereby it has conditioned the understanding of Buddhist thought as well as of artistic traditions. Inspite of its importance, it has never been published. This edition of the original Sanskrit text will enable the academic world to understand the foundations of modern scientific study of the literary, philosophic and artistic perceptions of Buddhism. The Sanskrit text is preceded by an analysis of the work in the introduction. The twenty chapters of the Karanda-vyuha enable us to comprehend the immense popularity of Avalokitesvara in Mahayana Buddhism in China, Korea, Japan, Tibet and Mongolia, besides his prevalence in Southeast Asian countries like Srilanka, Indonesia, Thailand, and Cambodia in ancient times. It is a sine qua non text for Buddhist scholars as well as for historians of Asian art."

https://www.vedamsbooks.com/no14994.htm

----------


## Карма Палджор

Спасибо, посмотрел.
Получается, что основное название сутры - арья-каранда-вьюха-нама-махаяна-сутра.

А вот добавление про Авалокитешвару в тексте названия, да и в завершении сутры отсутствует. Скорее всего является некоторым измышлением в отношении названия. Впрочем сейчас еще раз в текст загляну, благо есть.


Ага посмотрел. Содержится в седьмом томе Кангьюра. А вот имени Авалокитешвары в названии нет. Так что название текста, которое указывается там, арья-каранда-вьюха-нама-махаяна-сутра.

----------

